# ID presumed chicken of the woods



## der.foygl (4 mo ago)

Dear all,

Can someone help confirm this chicken of the woods ID?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Sure look like chickens. However, a couple of cautions. The outer 2 inches or so is the best part. The inner part can be tough. Also, if you decide to cook and eat some, do only a little bit at first. This is first to make sure that they are chickens. Second, some people have a bad GI reaction to polypore mushrooms. Here's a vid I like to post offering some advice about them, and a cooking method.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K8HuTHTyP8

This is one of the few ID's I feel comfortable making just from a pic. They are morels, chanterelles, chickens, and hens. Those are sort of the "Fab Four" of the wild mushrooms.


----------



## der.foygl (4 mo ago)

shroomsearcher said:


> Sure look like chickens. However, a couple of cautions. The outer 2 inches or so is the best part. The inner part can be tough. Also, if you decide to cook and eat some, do only a little bit at first. This is first to make sure that they are chickens. Second, some people have a bad GI reaction to polypore mushrooms. Here's a vid I like to post offering some advice about them, and a cooking method.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K8HuTHTyP8
> 
> This is one of the few ID's I feel comfortable making just from a pic. They are morels, chanterelles, chickens, and hens. Those are sort of the "Fab Four" of the wild mushrooms.


Thanks so much!


----------



## der.foygl (4 mo ago)

shroomsearcher said:


> Sure look like chickens. However, a couple of cautions. The outer 2 inches or so is the best part. The inner part can be tough. Also, if you decide to cook and eat some, do only a little bit at first. This is first to make sure that they are chickens. Second, some people have a bad GI reaction to polypore mushrooms. Here's a vid I like to post offering some advice about them, and a cooking method.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K8HuTHTyP8
> 
> This is one of the few ID's I feel comfortable making just from a pic. They are morels, chanterelles, chickens, and hens. Those are sort of the "Fab Four" of the wild mushrooms.


Great video, my 4 year old thought so as well


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Lataporus sulfurous also know as chicken of the woods


----------

